# Tiger Balm or Dit Da Jow



## Brian Twitty

What is the difference between Tiger Balm and Dit Da Jow?  Is there a difference or are they basically the same thing?


----------



## Dronak

I have very little knowledge about this sort of thing, but from what I've read around the web I believe tiger balm and dit da jow are different things.  Tiger balm is more along the lines of icy-hot stuff, kind of a muscle pain relief product.  Dit da jow is supposed to be something else, often used to help clear up (heal) bruises.  I could be wrong here, but I think they do have at least moderately different uses and properties.


----------



## Richard S.

most definately different. tiger balm is good for sore over-used muscle, such as weightlifting, tennis, etc. it warms the surface thereby warming the muscle by way of a leaching effect.  Dit-Da- Jow is an impact injury relief, it penetrates the skin to break up stagnant blood which is the "Chi Highway" allowing for faster healing and insurance against the onset of arthritis. it also helps with bone bruising to a degree.


----------



## disciple

Don't forget the difference in their physical forms  Tiger balm is balm and dit-da-jow is liquid

salute

:asian:


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony

Dit Da Jow is made by fermenting herbs in alcohol and Tiger balm is made with oils and herbs. I know, cos my dad brews dit da jow. Be careful of purchasing the stuff as most of it is watered down stuff. keeps u coming back for more.

if anyone is interested then try ping on ointment as it is a little more "pliable" than Tiger balm and is stronger too. Unblocks the nose at the same time. 

Take a warm bath before application and massage area well with ping on ointment. cover under sheets and sleep in warm bed to incubate. repeat process until all injury is gone. .....and here's one i made earlier!


----------



## Mao

I have used Olbas oil and another essential oil for bruising. A guy I train with also makes his own Dit Da Jow and uses it for deeper bruises and bone bruises. There is a difference.


----------



## GaryM

Hi, If you want some good info on tiger balm and dit da jou, including reciepes (sp) do a search for 'aikido faq' . On the right side click on 'how to make'.  Lots of info on this site. 
            P.S. I'm not an aikido stylest so I don't have a political agenda here.


----------



## kanjc

I use both actually, first rub the liquid dit da jow in then rub on the tiger balm and then finally I take a mixture of 7 fathers and dit da jow ( boil the dit da jow and mix the 7 fathers in 'till it's a paste ) and rub it in...


----------



## Drac

disciple said:
			
		

> Don't forget the difference in their physical forms  Tiger balm is balm and dit-da-jow is liquid
> 
> salute
> 
> :asian:


They do make Tigers Balm in a liquid/oil too..Not as strong as the Red but easier to apply...


----------



## Drac

Richard S. said:
			
		

> most definately different. tiger balm is good for sore over-used muscle, such as weightlifting, tennis, etc. it warms the surface thereby warming the muscle by way of a leaching effect. Dit-Da- Jow is an impact injury relief, it penetrates the skin to break up stagnant blood which is the "Chi Highway" allowing for faster healing and insurance against the onset of arthritis. it also helps with bone bruising to a degree.


That's how i heard it..Never used Dit-Da-Jow..Is it that good????


----------



## Solidman82

my Zuma Kando SiFu always made us put on dit da jow, I'm not sure if it worked because I was always reinjuring myself anyway. But I always thought the stuff was tiger balm mixed with soya sauce. Very informative thread ^_^


----------



## Shaolinwind

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> my Zuma Kando SiFu always made us put on dit da jow, I'm not sure if it worked because I was always reinjuring myself anyway. But I always thought the stuff was tiger balm mixed with soya sauce. Very informative thread ^_^


Mmmm.. Add some wasabi and you might have something there.  Ahh, that's flavor and excitement.


----------



## shesulsa

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Mmmm.. Add some wasabi and you might have something there.  Ahh, that's flavor and excitement.


 :rofl:


----------



## Solidman82

um.....sounds like it would literally kill you


----------

